# A funny story on Australian Magpies and helmets that remind me of Deb's light.



## LynandIndigo

When i saw Deb's post on her light with the pegs on it it reminded me of the helmets that Australian people have to put up with when Magpies attack in breeding season. The magpies only do this to protect there young as they think that people on bikes and motor bikes are a threat to them. You also have to be careful when walking past there nest to... It only happens after September... They also attack the poor post man as well... Anyway deb said i can post these photo's for you all to see the strange helmet's that people wear. They do this to protect themselves from the magpies attacking in breeding season.... But the magpie can be a friendly bird when not nesting. I also got attacked by one on the side of the face when i was a teenager but he didn't draw blood thank goodness.... 







Poor postman he doesn't have sticks hanging out of his helmet.


This magpie was brave to tackle a kangaroo.


Swooping time




Snap Snap there goes the beak again.


This reminded me of Deb's light.




Thanks for stopping by.


----------



## shanebudgie

Oh my lol.those magpies are notorious birds.they're not afraid of anything or anyone lol.beware the Bird of Australia.cool helmet look hehehe.thank you so much my friend.lol I,'ll think I will stay home lol


----------



## FaeryBee

*Oh my goodness!!

We don't have magpies where I live but our crows are about the same size.

I'm SO glad I don't have to wear a helmet to be protected from the crows. They have some huge beaks and I'm sure they could do a great deal of harm if they attacked someone. :scare:*


----------



## LynandIndigo

FaeryBee said:


> *Oh my goodness!!
> 
> We don't have magpies where I live but are crows are about the same size.
> 
> I'm SO glad I don't have to wear a helmet to be protected from the crows. They have some huge beaks and I'm sure they could do a great deal of harm if they attacked someone. :scare:*


Deb you are lucky you don't have magpies in your city. And yes we also have the wild black crows as well. But you would have the magpies in your zoo over there,,,, the plovers also attack with there spikes on there wings I don't like them...People also have magpies as pets to....



shanebudgie said:


> Oh my lol.those magpies are notorious birds.they're not afraid of anything or anyone lol.beware the Bird of Australia.cool helmet look hehehe.thank you so much my friend.lol I,'ll think I will stay home lol


Thanks Shane I think you will be safe to go out doors.....


----------



## Kate C

Luckily I don't have any nesting around me so I don't get attacked. They are very protective of their nesting sites. Some people even put empty plastic ice cream tubs on their heads when walking near nesting Magpies, others paint eyes on the back of their helmets to try to frighten them from attacking. But I do love the orange spikes on the helmet.


----------



## LynandIndigo

Kate C said:


> Luckily I don't have any nesting around me so I don't get attacked. They are very protective of their nesting sites. Some people even put empty plastic ice cream tubs on their heads when walking near nesting Magpies, others paint eyes on the back of their helmets to try to frighten them from attacking. But I do love the orange spikes on the helmet.


We have a set of Magpies that live across the road in the paddock near the nursing home and when they are attacking they chase the postman it is really funny... I don't like the plover's they also live in the paddock across from us to....


----------



## aluz

I had no idea you had to protect yourself from breeding magpies! 
Those bike helmets with the decorations on it seem good, but if I were to face these magpies while walking or riding my bike, I would prefer to wear a better helmet like the one used by the postman. I would want my face to be protected too, not just the head! 

In my country it's against the law to not wear protective headgear when riding motorized vehicles, like motorcycles, scooters, etc. Even though we don't have magpies, we have to wear the required helmets.


----------



## Kate C

We have the same law here to Ana regarding helmets for motor cycles etc. It is also compulsory to wear a helmet when riding a push bike.


----------



## aluz

That's good to know, helmets can truly be lifesavers.


----------



## LynandIndigo

As Kate said it is the law to wear helmets for a motor bike or bicycle even skate boards plus roller blades to... The kids put these funny soft straws in there helmets to side track the magpie or out smart them...The straws won't hurt them. I don't ride a bike anymore so I don't have to worry about it. The magpies don't take any notice of the straw sticks anyway they come on the side of them and miss the straws. Magpies are very clever birds..... We live with them and respect them they have the right to live like any other animal....


----------



## StarlingWings

That is amazing how the magpies are over there! How funny  

Although, I agree with Deb, I wouldn't like to be pursued by an angry magpie!  

We have magpies over here, too, but they disappear during breeding season and go to the forests and mountains, so people don't really bother them. The rest of the year they're pretty friendly  

Great post, that was really interesting to see, Lyn!


----------



## shanebudgie

Whew I would feel sorry for any cat or dog that got to close to the Magpie nesting area.lol.birds can be very protective of the little ones.beware the Bird that attacks.


----------



## Kate C

I know what you mean about the Plovers Lyn. They really defend their nesting sites and chicks. I remember that there was a pair breeding not far from where I worked. I was on my way to lunch one day in my car and there was a man walking on the footpath. The plover was on the other side of the road, he did a mad dash across the road to attack the man, the plover forgot about the curb and guttering on the road, tripped over it and fell flat on his face (or beak), stood up and looked around to see if anyone had seen him trip. I just sat in the car laughing my head off. It was such a funny sight.


----------

